# Monday Fog'o'war (d20, etal)



## Dlsharrock (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my second call for players. I realise now that my first intention to play CoC was too limiting given that I'm probably already restricting myself to UK players. So here goes again. 

Monday Fog'o'war is the dumb  name I'm giving my virtual tabletop meet at www.rpgtonight.com previously going to be Call of Cthulhu and horror, but now likely to be a variety of different games, starting out with some d20 fantasy, with occassional forays during the odd session into other genres (again, depending on the overall preference). Basically, I'm looking for players who have two hours free on Monday to join in, starting at 6pm GMT (London, Edinburgh etc) and probably lasting until about 8pm, or thereabouts, though if that's too long I'm happy to lower the time to an hour.

Please send me d20 characters if you'd like to play. If you're not in the UK, please check with the time difference to avoid disappointment. I can probably sway one hour in either direction.

The RPG Tonight tabletop is a chat room style environment with dice roller, maps, avatars and chat. You'll need to register with them, but its free and there are zero downloads.

Look forward to hearing from you


----------

